# Impulsgeber in ST



## Der Nils (17 Oktober 2009)

Hallo @ all
Ich zerbreche mir grad den Schädel bei einem Impulsgeber oder Flip Flop
bei dem ich Impuls und Impulspausen zeiten getrennt einstellen kann.

einen mit gleichen Zeiten hab ich aber das reicht nicht

```
IF NOT Impulsglied.Q THEN
  BoolImpuls := NOT BoolImpuls;
  Impulsglied( IN := FALSE );
END_IF
Impulsglied( IN := TRUE, PT := T#10s );     (*PT ist die Hälfte des eigentlichen Impuls*)
Flanke( CLK := BoolImpuls, Q => Impuls);
```
Und in CFC bekomme ich es auch hin 
kann mir jemand in ST auf die Sprünge helfen.??


----------



## Mobi (17 Oktober 2009)

Mache zwei TON (Einschaltverzögerung) hintereinander. Negiere den Ausgang des ersten TON und gebe den als Eingang auf den zweiten TON. Den Ausgang des zweiten TON gibst du auf den Eingang des ersten TON und von dem Ausgang des zweiten TON nimmst du dann auch den Takt, den du haben willst für deine Zwecke. Und an den PT Eingängen der beiden TONs kannst du dann deine zeiten festlegen.


----------



## Der Nils (17 Oktober 2009)

*Sooo Einfach.....*

Was is man doch manchmal Blind..... 
Also so ??!!

```
Ton1(In:=Ton2.Q);
Ton2(In:=NOT Ton1.Q);
Ton1(PT:=Pulse);
Ton2(PT:=Pause);
Tackt:= Ton2.Q;
```
 
Danke


----------



## Mobi (17 Oktober 2009)

Richtig, aber ob jetzt TON1 Puls ist und TON2 Pause oder umgekehrt, musst du mal gucken. Wenn ich die nutze muss ich es auch immer testen, vergess es immer wieder.
Aber vergess nicht die Rechtschreibung beim programmieren;-).


----------



## Der Nils (17 Oktober 2009)

Jop

Puls und Pause passt so...
Und das mit dem Schreiben hab ich schon lange aufgegeben...

Ich sach immer ich bin Techniker und kein Deutschlehrer !!


----------



## Mobi (17 Oktober 2009)

Dann musst du aber auch die Variable überall im ganzen Programm so falsch schreiben ;-).


----------

